# Survival Boxes



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

An interesting idea, not for the hardcore prepper but a fairly economical (albeit probably overpriced) way for the average person to build up some supplies. You get a new survival box each month for about $40 shipped. This is just one of several companies doing this so if you decided this is something for you, make sure you do the research. I came across this when looking at a gun review and thought I would pass it along.

http://www.survivalboxes.com/

Video review:

https://www.full30.com/video/79e50e9fb0ec046f2e6c53ced5fd5e2e

Not sure how to embed videos from Full30.com, the new alternative to YouTube who is becoming anti-gun.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Not sure if it's for me but if I were to subscribe, I'd like to see more of a cafeteria type selection.

E.g.
They have 5 "basic" survival boxes. 
K1. medical
K2. lighting
K3. water purification
K4. fire starting, signaling and outdoor tools
K5. weather protection

Then they have 5 food packages
F1. No cooking required
F2. Allergy specific (e.g. nothing with peanuts for those with an allergy)
F3. Vegetarian
F4. Beef lover
F5. Chicken lover

Then they have 5 "intermediate" survival boxes
_More advanced items

_You get the idea.

Then when you subscribe, you lay out a calendar and for each month, you pick the "kit" that you want that month.
E.g.
Jan = K2
Feb = F4
Mar = F1
Apr = K1

That gives you the chance to prioritize what's important to you.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I kinda like the idea with the graduated levels, different food choices, & different categories. I have control issues so not knowing *exactly* what was in the box would make me crazy but for the more normal folks out there, it could work.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Its like sentry says, not for most on this site but for the people who want to do something but have no time in this hectic world for research to make their own then these boxes might just help them a lot. 
It gives me some hope for the survival of the masses knowing items like these are out there for sale. It means there is a market which in turn means people are waking up.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't remember where I saw it, but Creek Stewart from "Fat Guys in the Woods" has something similar. I don't think there are any food stuffs in the packages, but there are tools and survival projects, something different each Month. I don't remember the price, but I think it was fairly inexpensive, and a cool concept.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I did a quick Google search for Survival Boxes trying to find (and link) the website. Several different sites came up, all with a slightly different take on the same idea. Here's a few:

http://www.myapocabox.com/

http://www.battlbox.com/

http://www.preppergearbox.com/

http://www.serebox.com/

http://www.mancrates.com/

The motto of the SERE Box company is "Life sucks when you're not ready for it". Seems fitting.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

For the generous preppers out there, it might be a nice gift for a family member or friend that's starting to prep. 

I could see parents getting this for a young adult starting on their own.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

ras1219como said:


> For the generous preppers out there, it might be a nice gift for a family member or friend that's starting to prep.


I could see that too. _But in my case, I just go to the shelves that contain duplicates or things I ended up buying too many of._


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Curse you Red Baron! Now I have pop up's from these companies.:gaah:


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> For the generous preppers out there, it might be a nice gift for a family member or friend that's starting to prep.
> 
> I could see parents getting this for a young adult starting on their own.


I like this as a gift idea for new preppers. Especially if they don't live nearby.


----------

